# New patch on an old hat.



## MakoPat (Mar 12, 2018)

Hey you, Slingers.

I got a new patch that is merit badge style from a TN company on Amazon called Patchtown. I really like and will likely get more in the future to bestow in gifts. Cost was $4(ish) shipped.


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Nice !


----------



## SlingNerd (Mar 15, 2017)

I dig it.


----------



## SLINGDUDE (Aug 15, 2018)

Very cool! I like it!


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

Cool!


----------



## andypandy1 (Apr 8, 2016)

That’s badass, I like it!


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

That's an awesome patch buddy. Just ordered one


----------



## MakoPat (Mar 12, 2018)

Thanks all... I like to share local business's stuff when it is good. 
I like to wear my boonie hat or a full brim hat... but lately when shooting I have been knocking my hat off. 
So I went ball cap style. Also when backpacking a cap and poncho is more effective and comfortable.


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

I like it!

Perfect for your hat.


----------



## devils son in law (Sep 2, 2014)

That's cool, Pat!! Is it custom or something they stock?


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

I like it, thanks for sharing


----------



## devils son in law (Sep 2, 2014)

devils son in law said:


> That's cool, Pat!! Is it custom or something they stock?


I see they're stock!!!


----------



## hoggy (Apr 17, 2017)

cool.


----------



## devils son in law (Sep 2, 2014)

Mine came in the mail the other day. I bet they're wondering why they sold 10 of those in a week! LOL


----------

